# Introduction To Completion



## فيصل الطائي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

Gents

Attached is an introduction to the oil and gas wells completions. The animation is very nice and simle, so don't miss it

Best Regards
Faisal AL-Taie​


----------



## فيصل الطائي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*Free Flash Player to open the animation*

Gents

The animation above may not work unless you install the attached free flash player

Regards
Faisal​


----------



## شاهين عبدالله (19 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر لكم الاخ فيصل على المجهود


----------



## eng11 (14 يونيو 2012)

thanx


----------



## Yassirkhider (17 يونيو 2012)

لك الشكر اجزله


----------

